# برنامج الفيس بوك لجميع جوالات نوكيا والمفاجأة بصيغة الجافا



## دلال مغربي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*






*
*



**facebook**



**
**



**
**برنامج الفيس بوك لجميع جوالات نوكيا والمفاجأة بصيغة الجافا*
*










**
**احبتي اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج رائع جداً وكلنا يستخدمه لدخول الفيس بوك من الجوال*


 *لمحبي الفيس بوك يمكنك الان تحميل برنامج الفيس بوك من هنا وبحجم صغير 

وهذه المرة بصيغة الجافا أي انه لا يحتاج تنزيل ويتم فتحه من جميع الهواتف* 
*ع
*​*





توافق البرنامج
 **جميع جوالات نوكيا*

** * * * * * *

* حجم البرنامج 
 ‏246 كيلوبايت
**
**



*
* 
حمله الآن
 



مــن هــنــا
*











*


اتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم
دمتم بود في رعاية المولى وحفظه*​


----------

